# Netflix Megathread



## the fuhrer (Aug 24, 2011)

I am looking for some new stuff to watch on Netflix. I have found some hidden gems on Netflix and hopefully you guys can help me find some more. A few titles I have enjoyed in no particular order are:

-Oldboy trilogy
-Bad Boy Bubby
-Hobo With A Shotgun
-Ip Man 1 and 2
-Centurion
-Valhalla Rising
-Thirst
-Mesrine 1 and 2
-Ichi The Killer 
-The God Who Wasn't There


I have a bunch more but I am hoping you guys will share your favorites as well. Fire away!


----------



## teqnick (Aug 24, 2011)

Antichrist
Anatomy of Hell

There are SO many more that I just can't remember


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 24, 2011)

the fuhrer said:


> I am looking for some new stuff to watch on Netflix. I have found some hidden gems on Netflix and hopefully you guys can help me find some more. A few titles I have enjoyed in no particular order are:
> 
> -Oldboy trilogy
> -Bad Boy Bubby
> ...



i see a few faves of mine in your list.  if you haven't watched it, you must see white lightnin', but first watch the documentary about the family that they based the movie on called the wild and wonderful whites.

also

i saw the devil

if you haven't seen that, you will love it.


----------



## Razzy (Aug 24, 2011)

Top Gear
Rocko's Modern Life
Deadliest Warrior

That's pretty much all I use netflix for, other than the occasional movie.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 24, 2011)

Relatively recently, they put the entire series of Star Trek: The Next Generation on instant view, so I've been working through that.


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 25, 2011)

i just watched the god who wasn't there. it was very good.
bad boy bubby was great too.
wow, mesrine 1 was awesome, now watching 2.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 25, 2011)

My queue is stuffed to the gills with anime and Korean drama series.


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 27, 2011)

i watched every episode LITERALLY of

law and order svu

weeds 

lost

and have been chugging my way through full metal alchemist


----------



## beneharris (Aug 30, 2011)

my wife and i have been watching mad men a lot lately.

a few others that i really like are

moon
machine girl

aand i can't remember any more right now. i thought that list would be longer


----------



## MFB (Aug 30, 2011)

Going back and watching Avatar : The Last Airbender, because from what I heard the show got pretty awesome later on, and I stopped watching pretty early. It really does get cool, wish I had kept up with it.



beneharris said:


> Moon
> machine girl



If you like "Machine Girl" you'll most likely enjoy Tokyo Gore Police since they're almost the same movie; I watched TGP first and haven't gotten around to MG, but I really liked it, despite being fucked up.

Moon is fantastic too.


----------



## the fuhrer (Aug 31, 2011)

Ancestor said:


> i see a few faves of mine in your list.  if you haven't watched it, you must see white lightnin', but first watch the documentary about the family that they based the movie on called the wild and wonderful whites.
> 
> also
> 
> ...



I have seen those. I Saw The Devil was really cool. If you haven't checked out Irreversible yet I would recommend it. It is really fucked up, even more so than Antichrist I think.


----------



## MFB (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm enjoying the shit out of Avatar: The Last Airbender. I stopped watching it when it first came on, but end of season 1 get intense and 2 just picks it right up and keeps going.


----------



## ghostred7 (Sep 2, 2011)

Top Shot
Top Sniper
Billy the Exterminator
Dirty Jobs
Poltergeist
Return of the Living Dead
A plethora of old Jackie Chan films


----------



## RedSkull (Sep 5, 2011)

May I suggest Inside job and fat head , both documentory


----------



## the fuhrer (Sep 5, 2011)

Gonna look those up tonight


----------



## MFB (Sep 5, 2011)

Finished all of Avatar, and holy shit did it end up getting REALLY intense. I think if they did a new version, starting adult-oriented from the get-go and allowing blood and swearing, with a darker animation? I'd fucking bust a nut all over the place.


----------



## renzoip (Sep 5, 2011)

Not watching any movies at the time, but I just read an article saying that this month Netflix will make it's service available in South America and Mexico, which I think it's great!


----------



## MFB (Sep 5, 2011)

Moving on to "Samurai Champloo" now


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 9, 2011)

MFB said:


> Finished all of Avatar, and holy shit did it end up getting REALLY intense. I think if they did a new version, starting adult-oriented from the get-go and allowing blood and swearing, with a darker animation? I'd fucking bust a nut all over the place.



hey are making "sequel" in a sense

on nickelodeon about the next avatar 100 years in the future,

and i also loved this series

BUT NEVER EEEVVER WATCH THE SHYAMALAN MOVIE EVER!!


----------



## Hellbound (Sep 9, 2011)

This is a pretty cool dark horror movie I rather enjoyed...which is available for instant streaming:
"Shadow" ....if you like sick horror type movies you could do alot worse...this is far better than all the "Saw" movies (except part one which I loved).

Others I have watched and really like that are available for instant streaming:

"Blade Runner" ...an instant classic available for instant streaming.

"Winter's Bone" ...watch this movie...trust me it is amazing with a top notch cast...and is also available for instreaming. 

"Iron Man 2" ...like the first one better but still gotta love Mickey Rourke in this one...instant stream available.

"After Life" ...not too bad you get to see Christina Ricci naked which is great but as a movie it's still worth a watch....Instant stream yes.

"Gangs of New York" ...not a fan of Leonardi Di'Caprio in this film but the main actor who portrayed the main character in "My left Foot" plays the very violent "Butcher" in this movie...definately a must see movie just for the one character...instant stream available.

"My Left Foot" ...kinda old and slow...but I loved it. Check it out on instant stream.

"Pitch Black" ...IMO the best thing Vin Deisel has done and of course it's on instant stream right now.

"Shutter Island" ...this I do like Leonardo Di Caprio in and loved the novel. Check this one out definately...has that Silence of the Lambs feel but defnately nit as great...still instant streaming one cannot go wrong at least giving it a chance.

"Red Dragon" ...one of my favorite movies next to "the Silence of the Lambs" and it's on instant streaming so that kicks ass.

"the Keep" ...this movie is old and kinda cheesy but I mean the soundtrack is done by "Tangerine Dream" and damn does this movie make me feel nice when watching. Check it out on instant streaming and just give it a chance I'm sure many will love it. 

...there is many more just a few off the top of my head it sucks that pretty much 90% of my favorite movies I have to order but hey I mean in just 2 days I receive......BraveHeart, 300, the Gladiator, the Silence of the Lambs....to name just a very few of dvd's worth ordering (or even owning on blu-ray for that matter).

This is an awesome thread I'll add more later when I can think of some good ones.


----------



## the fuhrer (Sep 10, 2011)

+1 for Winter's Bone.


----------



## the fuhrer (Sep 24, 2011)

Just got done watching CB4 hell yeah


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have instant stream on my Xbox. I've started watching Trailer Park Boys on there because everyone always talks about how great it is. It's pretty good. I also watched Trainspotting with my brother and his girlfriend, it was a really good movie. Pretty trippy at times too.

Also two great movies are on instant stream that you have to watch if you haven't already:
A Clockwork Orange
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## awesomeaustin (Sep 30, 2011)

Rampage. Not the best thing ever, but fun to watch


----------



## muaddib09 (Sep 30, 2011)

Man from nowhere and The Chaser. Those Korean movies have been awesome, the two good movies I have seen lately.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 30, 2011)

awesomeaustin said:


> Rampage. Not the best thing ever, but fun to watch


That movie was quite entertaining. I thought they way he got away with it was cool.



MFB said:


> If you like "Machine Girl" you'll most likely enjoy Tokyo Gore Police since they're almost the same movie; I watched TGP first and haven't gotten around to MG, but I really liked it, despite being fucked up.



I read this yesterday and immediately went home after school and watched TGP. My brother and I loved it, and his girlfriend kept complaining how fucked up it was 

We're going to finish watching it today,


----------



## MFB (Sep 30, 2011)

It's ridiculous, but awesome, maybe even ridiculously awesome  Although be warned, TGP rules but don't think every movie like that is great. Robo-Geisha is a piece of shit IMO.


----------



## the fuhrer (Jan 30, 2012)

Just realized they added all the Hellraiser movies. They had 2 and 4 before but now all they are missing is the latest one, which probably sucks anyway. I got 2 weeks off, probably going to watch them all again.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Rubber - About a tire that can kill people by exploding their heads. 

Rampage - exactly how it sounds.

Frontline: The suicide tourist - Really depressing.

Nip/Tuck - Just got into this, I love it.

Brick - A murder mystery? With 50's dialog 

Fat Head - debunks all things said in Super size me, it'll make you feel a lot better about food choices and such. especially at the drive thru.

Case 39 - Kind of a creepy movie and demon possessed child.

Kissing Cousins - yup...

The Machinist - greatest movie of all time.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 31, 2012)

foreign films:

rang de basanti: VERY political and motivating movie. no war, no debates. just a few college students trying to motivate the entire younger population out of apathy

dhobi ghat: if you're artsy, you'll love this. its about finding beauty in the most obscure places, which are the slums of india. unlike slumdog millionaire, this actually does justice to the indian slums

i remember seeing "taare zameen par" on netflix, but cant seem to find it on netflix canada anymore...maybe america has it? but the movie is about dyslexia and students dealing with it. VERY beautiful and emotionally driven movie

"district B 13": if you know ANYTHING about parkour, or if you're looking for any action movie that isn't over the top martial arts, but done in a fairly realistic perspective, WATCH this movie! its about the government having issues with the slums of Paris, Farance, and the slums resisting/surviving




Shows:
Borgia: not to confuse it with 'The Borgias' this one is talking about the same thing, but its a prequel to 'the borgias'. talking about rome around 1400-1500ish or so with christianity being at a threat and political turmoil they are going through

"The Big C". if you were a fan of 'six feet under', then you would really love this. the "C" stands for cancer, but its not a depressing show. somehow it turns into a comedy. really beautiful show

"Avatar: the Last Air Bender". dont confuse this with the stupid movie they made a few years ago. and dont let the name mislead you into thinking the show is for kids. sure, there are some jokes designed for kids, but i highly doubt a kid will ever understand the concept behind war, love, arrange marriage, corruption, turtoure, greed, politics, religion, etc....very beautiful show with music that is just incredible!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 31, 2012)

DMT: The Spirit Molecule.

Watch it


----------



## MFB (Feb 1, 2012)

I HATED Rubber and feel like it tried to hard to be self aware and just shot itself in the foot by doing so. If it was just a serious movie I wouldve probably enjoyed it because they didnt try and do the "we know this is crazy but stay with us" approach.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 2, 2012)

IP MAN and IP MAN2 are awesome foreign films too!


----------



## Xaios (Feb 2, 2012)

MFB said:


> I HATED Rubber and feel like it tried to hard to be self aware and just shot itself in the foot by doing so. If it was just a serious movie I wouldve probably enjoyed it because they didnt try and do the "we know this is crazy but stay with us" approach.



I can totally see how you feel, Rubber is one of those "love it or hate it" type movies. I for one, however, loved it. 

"Hey wait, it's not the end, he's been reincarnated as a tricycle!"


----------



## the fuhrer (Feb 12, 2012)

Just watched Troll Hunter and surprisingly it was pretty good.


----------

